# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  دانلود زیرنویس آموزش های سایت lynda

## hamedjj

با سلام
سایت زیر زیرنویس انگلیسی تمام آموزش های سایت lynda را داره که میتونین دانلود کنین
نمیدونم ماله خود lynda هست یا نه
همه زیرنویس ها انگلیسی میباشد.
یه مرد پیدا بشه بعضی از آموزش های مشتی رو فارسی کنه

وبسایت:
http://lyndasub.ir

طرز کارش اینطوریه که در سایت lynda وارد صفحه آموزش مورد نظر میشی
بعد لینک صفحه را کپی میکنی و در سایت lyndasub قرار میدی
بعد گزینه zip it را میزنی
بعد دانلود میکنی.
.
امیدوارم بهتون فاز داده باشم
چشیم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## farhadfery

لینک اندرویدش چیه؟ یه تست بزنم.

----------


## hamedjj

اینم لینک آموزش های اندروید lynda

http://www.lynda.com/Android-trainin...als/947-0.html

----------


## mohsen22

> اینم لینک آموزش های اندروید lynda
> 
> http://www.lynda.com/Android-trainin...als/947-0.html


چطوری باید دانلودشون کرد؟

----------


## abbasalim

> چطوری باید دانلودشون کرد؟


 پولی هستن پس بهتره برین داخل سایتهای دیگه دنبالشون بگردید تا free گیرتون بیاد بعد برید لیندا لینک اصلیش رو گیر بیارید و زیرنویس رو بگیرید

----------


## hamedjj

نه بابا
پولی چیه؟
همه ی فیلم های آموزشی lynda  تو تورنت میتونی پیدا کنی
کدوم آموزشو می خوای بگو لینکشو بهت بدم
تقریبا همه آموزش هاشو میتونی دانلود کنی

----------


## hamedjj

لینک صفحه آموزش را درون lyndasub قرار میدی
مثلا : http://www.lynda.com/Android-2-tutor...g/79825-2.html

بعد zip it میزنی و زیرنویس را دانلود می کنی

----------


## abbasalim

> نه بابا
> پولی چیه؟
> همه ی فیلم های آموزشی lynda  تو تورنت میتونی پیدا کنی
> کدوم آموزشو می خوای بگو لینکشو بهت بدم
> تقریبا همه آموزش هاشو میتونی دانلود کنی



خب اینکه داخل تورنت پیدا میشه . رایگان بودن اصل فیلم ها رو نقض نمیکنه ، میکنه؟
من هم گفتم داخل سایت های دیگه پیدا میشه ولی داخل سایت اصلی پولی هست

----------


## hamedjj

درسته ، تو سایت اصلی پولیه.

----------


## پروگرامنویس

دمت گرم دادش ! دنبال یه همچین چیزی بودم 
پستت عالی بود :تشویق:

----------


## Ebrahim_Rayaneh

Lynda Android App Development with Java Essential Training Full
کسی زیرنویس فارسی این فیلم آموزشیو نداره؟

----------


## yusofadibmanesh

کاش شرکت digitaltutors زیرنویس داشت. آموزش های اون خیلی خوبه
شرکت لیندا در مقایسه با آن خیلی کوچیک محسوب میشه !!!








دانلود رساله و پایان نامه معماری 
آموزش فارسی ویری تری دی مکس Vray 3ds max

----------


## hooshtoolak

از سایت زیر میتونین زیر نویس هر آموزشی رو که میخواین خودتون دانلود کنین
فقط کافیه لینک اصلی اون آموزش مورد نظر رو از سایت لیندا توی بردارین و در سایت زیر وارد کنین:


www.Lynsub.com


به این سایت هم سر بزنین کلی آموزش های لیندا رو ترجمه کرده


http://moobmoo.com/Lynda


موفق باشید.

----------


## m.alinejad

وبسایت *nilan.video* هم هست که تو اون می تونید ویدیوهای وبسایت Lynda رو آنلاین با زیرنویس انگلیسی ببینید.

----------


## fard2000

> با سلام
> سایت زیر زیرنویس انگلیسی تمام آموزش های سایت lynda را داره که میتونین دانلود کنین
> نمیدونم ماله خود lynda هست یا نه
> همه زیرنویس ها انگلیسی میباشد.
> یه مرد پیدا بشه بعضی از آموزش های مشتی رو فارسی کنه
> 
> وبسایت:
> http://lyndasub.ir
> 
> ...


سلام چرا دیگه کار نمیده منم همیشه از اینج دانلود می کردم زیرنویسارو ولی حالا سایتشو بستن
نو lynsub هک هرچی میزنم مینویسه proces هیچ تفاقی نمی افته

----------


## architectx

اغاااااا بسیار حال کردم عالییییی این حرکت مرسی اه

----------


## amin fear

دوستان تمام روش های دریافت زیرنویس انگلیسی لیندا از کار افتاده کسی روشی ، برنامه ای یا سایتی سراغ داره که هنوز کار کنه ؟

----------


## abbas_habibi

دوستان من هم یکسری از آموزش های لیندا رو به صورت کامل ترجمه کردم و درون سایتم قرار دادم دوست داشتید می تونید از آموزش ها استفاده کنید فقط چون دارم تنهایی این کارو انجام میدم کمی دیر آپ میکنم ولی در عوض آموزش های کاملی رو قرار میدم امیدوارم که به دردتون بخوره دوست داشتید یه نگاهی بکنید به دوستاتونم معرفی کنید تا اونها هم استفاده بکنند .

آموزش تری دی مکس

----------


## EhsanAvr

با سلام
جهت دانلود 5000 زیرنویس سایت لیندا می تونید به این صفحه مراجعه کنید:
دانلود زیرنویس های لیندا

----------

